# Info about skipjack fishing at Aberdeen Oh.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I finally got the photos included onto a web page about Aberdeen Ohio
this IS the place for getting skipjacks from the BANK during the winter
for folks from greater Cincinnati. All the other hot water discharge
outlets access are by boat only. I just added the link on my CINCINNATI
catfishing page this morning. Hope the information is of help to folks
wanting to stock up on skipjacks or shad to put in the freezer. Good
luck!


[email protected] :F 
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

can u give me directions to abeerdeen from cincinnati. me and my buddy are going on our 2nd winter trip after last weeks failure at meldahl. what bait should we bring, what lures? what can we expect to catch right now


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

just take rt 52 east once u get through aberdeen oh..just a couple of miles parking for fishers on the right put a small white jig on about 12 inches a head of a spoon and cast away...have got 2 at a time like that.......good luck


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother was up at Aberdeen all day yesterday. He said the creek was clear and the Ohio was also trying to clear up. He caught 5 skipjacks 3 about 1/2 pound and the other 2 above a pound. He said it was on the crowded side along the out flow on the bank. He said the also 3 boats sitting just out from the mouth of the creek. One guy had wadders on and a big spiniing rod & reel. That guy was casting from thmouth out as far as he could and loaded up a bucket with the skipjack he caught. The other guys seemed to be just fishing for the strippers.
My brother did say he did sang a number of gizzard shad as big as his hand when retriving his Sabaki rig.
If you have a casting net take it with you for the creek mouth is loaded with SHAD. Just a few cast and you should have plenty of shad even if you do not get skipjacks. 
As for bait a sabaki rig is o.k. or a couple of jigs tied off on the line tipped with a mr twister or small spinner should get you some action.

Dress warm for the fog and mist from the creek will chill you out. gloves and boots will make your trip more enjoyable. Good luck. 



[email protected] :F 

[email protected]
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

riverfisher and I also hit Aberdeen yesterday. Got about 40 skips on homemade flies with 2 over 18 in. Also got a few hybrids on swimbaits, had one massive fish break my line. The shad in there are so thick you actually walk on them, i crushed about 50 without trying, you can feel them squirming under your wader that is a weird feeling by the way.


----------

